# MUMBAI | Four Seasons Private Residences & Serviced Apartments | 250m | 55 fl | 215m | 48 fl | U/C



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Update! -*



Coolguyz said:


> http://postimage.org/





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright Akeli Ladki Bada Sheher





Coolguyz said:


> http://postimage.org/


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

wow,simple but nice!love it!


----------



## Jos998 (May 27, 2015)

GLASSY


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Converted from hotel to residential. The thread for the hotel tower still exists in the proposed supertall section incase anyone is interested.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Bottom right










Mumbai by Night by Olivier Lohse, on Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

jinka sreekanth said:


> *Taller tower* is *u/c*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Update



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright prakheja


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Untitled by Thierry Wink, on Flickr


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

This thing isn't exactly flying up, or what?


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

This is rising up rapidly.
(In the middle of the pic)

X Posting :
Photo CC : Self


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-06-28 by angeli de


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

not one finished building in sight


----------

